# Business In the Philippines



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi everybody, I need help and a bit confused about doing some small business in the Philippines. And since I've retired here and I can't be sitting around doing nothing and if I does than even if I have a pot of gold it will finished very fast.

I need advise from you guys cos you're pro and veteran here in the Philippines. Initially I have plan to operate either a Lotto Store or a Pawn Shop but many friends of mine told me that it's a risky business to do. As I will be a target of the local robbers and kidnapers or even my family member will get involved. Any comments on the Lotto store and Pawn shop?

Now I am thinking of setting up a rice retail and distributor business outside Manila. I think this business is not so vulnerable and exposed to our friendly robbers and goons. At least my identity isn't so much exposed and I can employed a manager to look after my business and to shield me from the goons...! Please tell me is this rice business a good venture?

Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out what works... so little money and little profit, high theft issue's. My Billiard table has been the only money-maker (can't eat billiard balls) so far with the possibility of a Vulcanizing shop and part of the house so no rent to pay a huge plus, selling food items from earlier experience was a downer for me due to the cost of transportation, storage and theft.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

A business like the pawn shop and lotto store suggested would definitely require you to have a security guard of some kind. Just down the road from where I live a pawn shop was burgalled during the night by 'would be' road workers. They were working on the roads over night just outside of the store disguised as workers and literally dug under the shop and into it. Laptops, gold, jewelry and practically anything that was valuable enough and small enough to take back through the hole was taken.

The rice business is something that we have thought about too, you know how much they love rice here. If you got the perfect location it could be a very nice little earner. Like you say though, with any business i would suggest running it well in the background. I have had experience of hearing rumors that some people will not use my business because i am a white guy and do not need the money.

Why they don't use that same thought process for places like MacDonalds or KFC i will never know.

We run an internet cafe and for the first couple of years it did really well, but now with cellphone technology allowing people easy and cheap access to facebook, the internet cafe's here are dieing a slow death.

So we plan to sell soon and start up a silver business, she has experience of doing it before and in fact did really well with it and has the contacts all ready etc.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

You could also go down the franchise route with something like Angels burgers, which really does well where we live. You would need a busy area for that though.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry if this sounds a bit negitive......... 

You say................ "I can't be sitting around doing nothing and if I does than even if I have a pot of gold it will finished very fast." 

Start a business in the Phils and your pot of gold will turn into fools gold.

You say you will employ a manager to shield you from the goons. Your biggest threat will come from with-in. Those close to you including your manager. They will send you broke.

My advice is what-ever money you have to invest in a business then keep it in your pocket, or you will go broke..Trust me..

Unless the business you wish to invest in revolves around children. Keep it simple. Go back and look at my past posts and see the business I set up for my wifes family. The simple Jumping Castles has turned them from Paupers to Kings...regards


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Sir, thanks you again for the reply and I valued all tips and comments given to me by you and all members here.

I am a Chinese and I think you know our race are generally quite hard working, we don't like to sit around idling and do nothing even if I have retired.

I really treasured your advise and I know that you have many years experience living in the Philippines. I was here in Southern Leyte in 1995 to 2000. I live in Samar Leyte for few years and I spend two in Manila. 

I hope I can learn more from you, thank you.


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Mike, I think you are right about the pawnshop business cos I also have heard of this kind of incident and planning to rob a pawnshop. Anyway this business is slow and return isn't thats good.

I also understand that Caucasian is highly targeted as rich people in the Philippines. However, even Caucasian, Japanese or etc also need to eat. We still have to earn an income right?

You said you have the plan to do silver business, is it costly and hard to do? Maybe u can tell me about it. I may plan to do the rice business cos we have done it before in Southern Leyte in the year 1995 to 2000. At that time life is very tough there, no internet and telephone and mobile is very expensive to call.

I plan to do my rice business maybe in Cavite or QC and I have to buy a land to build a Bodega (warehouse) to store my rice. I intend to do retail and distribution of rice. Last time we travel to the North to buy rice from the field to sell in QC area.

What you think? Please advise me.Thank you.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Sombrado...I wish you luck. 

We, the people of this forum are faceless people. Most of us are in cognito and nothing more then just a nick-name. Very few of us have ever met each other and just post on this board to give general advice and information where and when needed. 

To give you advice on whether a rice or pawn shop or a silver business will make you a good living would not be right. But, to advise you of the pitfalls is responsible and right...

In the end you have to do your home work based upon first hand on the ground info and not from a forum. Go to the place you wish to start the business and do the leg work..

I feel you are clutching at straws and have many business ideas in your head.

Do Not Be In A Hurry To Lose Your Hard Earned Money............Slow Down cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sonmbrado....good advice from Seram.

I can't stress, slow down and take your time, what works in the US and Singapore probably don't work here, people have so very little income to play with and credit is very big here, the most a person will spend on food is 10 peso's and usually it's 3-5 peso's for pastries or bread items. 

I would focus on what people spend their money on, especially the poor, unless your blessed with a business where people have an abundance of throw away income, when I go to the grocery, I notice people here drive up in brand new vehicles only to come out with a tiny shopping cart, most of their money is tied up in material goods or payments and not much money to eat on the big lines are for the Sari-Sari store operators and you can tell they own a Sari-Sari store just by looking at what's in the carts.

One area that they all seem to spend their money on, even small money is gambling, "wetting" it's very big here, even me I get lucky sometimes and win at "wetting" I don't see to many people playing the Lotto, maybe in Manila, unsure? seems like you never win with the Lotto but "wetting" you can win, I have won several times, I have thought of becoming a "Wetting Lord" but with that said, money business require building and security.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Sombrado,

As has been said before you need to think long and hard about what this business will mean to you. Is it to support you and your family? Just to bring in a little bit on top of your pension? 

These are questions that need to be answered before you rush into any business, especially in a poor country where people do not have too much expendable cash. As Mcalley said, go for something people need, rice is certainly one of those in this country, but also make sure you get the location just right.

With me it is more about giving her something to do so that she is out of my hair more than as a main source of income. It will of course help and yes she has been successful with it before but i supply our main income through my own methods . So what her business makes isnt all that imprtant to me, though i of course hope it turns into a success. 

To answer one of your questions, it will cost me PHP100k to set up the silver business and she can build it from there, keep her busy and out of my way so that I can earn my own money.

I may sound mean lol but i cant get anything done when she is bored and loitering around me looking for attention, which obviously hurts what i bring in.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Good Luck!*



MikeynJenz said:


> I may sound mean lol but i cant get anything done when she is bored and loitering around me looking for attention, which obviously hurts what i bring in.


Does she read your posts? lol

Good luck to you guys trying to make some income, I respect your initiative/guts to try it in the PI.

Like mcalleyboy et al have said I think the main issue is the lack of a customer base that can/will pay enough to make it worth it...but then again if its steady, 20-30 bucks a day adds up and can go far there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Business*



MikeynJenz said:


> A business like the pawn shop and lotto store suggested would definitely require you to have a security guard of some kind. Just down the road from where I live a pawn shop was burgalled during the night by 'would be' road workers. They were working on the roads over night just outside of the store disguised as workers and literally dug under the shop and into it. Laptops, gold, jewelry and practically anything that was valuable enough and small enough to take back through the hole was taken.
> 
> The rice business is something that we have thought about too, you know how much they love rice here. If you got the perfect location it could be a very nice little earner. Like you say though, with any business i would suggest running it well in the background. I have had experience of hearing rumors that some people will not use my business because i am a white guy and do not need the money.
> 
> ...


Thats a very real problem in my area, if I sit out in the billiards room it can die down or they just don't want to deal with speaking english, some have troubles and the customers that come in seem to prefer my daughter or son out there.

Your coffee shop actually sounds great maybe it needs an upgrade or something else linked with it. I feel a specialty coffee shoppe with cakes and pies, good ones not horrible ones they sell in the mall, nothing to them, it's not cake it's somebody's idea of making a cake with fake frosting.

I can't get my 19 year old daughter a job anywhere near us because her daddy is American, nobody will hire her in our municipality, talk is cheap here and it hurts.


----------

